# So ladies



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

I was thinking about this last night and earlier today, and I wanted to ask the other ladies here:

What's your opinion on affectionate pet names?

This is more directed towards women here, but guys have pet names too, so your opinions are just as good here 

I know some of us really hate it, but some of us actually like using them

So yea, what's your opinions and views on them?
(I'll add a basic poll if it's needed)


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

like...women being called pet names or women calling men pet names?


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> like...women being called pet names or women calling men pet names?


Just the general opinion on using pet names for partners

So both actually

Men using pet names for women or women using pet names for men


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I think it's cute, my little Williepoo~ â™¥


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just the general opinion on using pet names for partners
> 
> So both actually
> 
> Men using pet names for women or women using pet names for men



I call my mate 'kitten' sometimes.

I don't have a pet name though. I wouldn't mind having one (depending on what it is >.>)


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> my little Williepoo~ â™¥


..Willie--Will--what?!

Meh, if my partner wants to use a pet name for me I could care less as long as it isn't something stupid

I do like kitten though


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

Schnookie-wookums honey-pie cutie-patootie sweetiecakes!


----------



## Eske (May 29, 2010)

If it isn't insanely embarrassing, I like having a pet name.  c:

My boyfriend has a pet name that I tease him with.  It started as a joke, but ended up sticking.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do like kitten though



I use that one towards a girl I'm not in a relationship anyway :V


And pet names are okay, as long as they aren't some ridiculous shit a mother would make up to humilitate her kid in public. Hell, generally if they aren't abused in public.


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And pet names are okay, as long as they aren't some ridiculous shit a mother would make up to humilitate her kid in public. Hell, generally if they aren't abused in public.



Hey, those ones are the best.  When they're not directed at you, anyway.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hey, those ones are the best.  When they're not directed at you, anyway.



It's just too much, imo. The people who I'd sincerily laugh at for this happening are those for whom I wish far worse things :V


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

My bf and I call each other by our internet handles. Does that count? :V


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> My bf and I call each other by our internet handles. Does that count? :V


I count internet handles, pet names and the like as nicknames so yea


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's just too much, imo. The people who I'd sincerily laugh at for this happening are those for whom I wish far worse things :V



"Hey, dearheart, let's take a picture of us next to that statue!"
"OK, honeybunny, let me get the camera ready."

pffffffffheeheeheehee

(actually heard these used in public BTW)


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "Hey, dearheart, let's take a picture of us next to that statue!"
> "OK, honeybunny, let me get the camera ready."
> 
> pffffffffheeheeheehee


They're just trying too hard to be cutesy


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're just trying too hard to be cutesy



That's the thing, they weren't trying.  They said it in the most casual manner you can imagine, as if you were asking someone to pass the salt at the dinner table.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "Hey, dearheart, let's take a picture of us next to that statue!"
> "OK, honeybunny, let me get the camera ready."
> 
> pffffffffheeheeheehee
> ...



This is just sad XD


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

I'm partial to "my dog of war"

especially when doing Road Warrior role play :3c


----------



## Solas (May 29, 2010)

I never cared much for pet names.  While some couples find them intimate and endearing, I always thought of them as impersonal.  Internet handles are an interesting consideration though.


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

My bf and I met at uni when we were both doing a games design course, so that's how it started. Everyone in that course called each other by their gaming handles.


----------



## Oovie (May 29, 2010)

I seem to remember a girl who would call me Benjy (rather than Ben), I actually use that as my online names for the most part now. I rather liked it.


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

Well some girl I know used to called me Luca first. its nowhere close to me real name at all but it caught on an now everyone calls me by it. But I guess thats more like a nickname.


----------



## Nargle (May 29, 2010)

When I first met my boyfriend, I didn't know his name so I called him Book and it kind of stuck for a couple of months. During that time he called me Paper. Now I've got a whole bunch of different nicknames for him, but the most popular are Love/Lovey, and Cleefters (His real name is Clifton). 

And yes, I have a ton of nicknames for Basil =3


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

Nargle said:


> And yes, I have a ton of nicknames for Basil =3



Are "Hey you" or "Dammit dog" amongst those nicknames?


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

No girl I have ever dated has gone by, or called me a pet name. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Nargle (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Are "Hey you" or "Dammit dog" amongst those nicknames?



Well, he does go by "Be-asil-bub" at times when he's behaving like a little devil X3


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> No girl I have ever dated has gone by, or called me a pet name. Make of that what you will.



They never truly loved you.  Those heartless witches.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Are "Hey you" or "Dammit dog" amongst those nicknames?



"Dumb mutt" and "stinkard" HAVE to be in there somewhere.


----------



## Mailbox (May 29, 2010)

I, personally, don't like being called by pet names. I don't like feeling like I'm 5 again.

I'll use them on friends/lovers just to tease them, because I'm pretty sure they hate it as much as me.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

I am guilty of calling girlfriends by "babe" pretty often.


----------



## Zseliq (May 29, 2010)

I don't like them on me but I use them for my BF. XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 29, 2010)

I like 'em.  Mine is Sharkie.  :3x

Edit:


Jashwa said:


> I am guilty of calling girlfriends by "babe" pretty often.



BF called me that.  It was more confusing than anything.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Schnookie-wookums honey-pie cutie-patootie sweetiecakes!


 
I want to sig this for some reason, because I never expected such a comment from you, Tycho.


----------



## Tabasco (May 29, 2010)

I don't care as long as it's not too ridiculous.


----------



## Tally (May 29, 2010)

Internet handles? We do that to get peoples attention...
"Hey you."
"Hey you."
"Heeeyyy?!?"
"*Internet Handle*
And then they turn around faster than I would have thought possible.


----------



## Atrak (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Willie--Will--what?!
> 
> Meh, if my partner wants to use a pet name for me I could care less as long as it isn't something stupid
> 
> I do like kitten though



Did you say something kitteh?


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> kitteh


^ I forgot all about this one


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^ I forgot all about this one



You're still a kiddo, though :V


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

Does "bitch" count?

Doesn't really matter though, since she left me.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Does "bitch" count?
> 
> Doesn't really matter though, since she left me.


I wonder why
I wouldn't count it, it's a bit demeaning 
But then again..if she really liked being called a bitch then I guess


----------



## Atrak (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wonder why
> I wouldn't count it, it's a bit demeaning
> But then again..if she really liked being called a bitch then I guess



Some people prefer canines to felines.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Some people prefer canines to felines.



This is true. I don't know why people find "bitch" so insulting, female dogs are every bit as friendly as male ones.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> This is true. I don't know why people find "bitch" so insulting, female dogs are every bit as friendly as male ones.


I always associate the word bitch with a female dog in heat :/


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I always associate the word bitch with a female dog in heat :/



And still the only difference from normal is that the really want to fuck. Nothing about being a vile, trecherous creature.


----------



## Zseliq (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> This is true. I don't know why people find "bitch" so insulting, female dogs are every bit as friendly as male ones.


Lol Yes. Bitches can be very sweet or they can be... well bitches.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Are "Hey you" or "Dammit dog" amongst those nicknames?


 
Those are the best names to give a dog =3


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 30, 2010)

All I know is that I'm horrible with thinking of good ones. I've been with my current love for two years and still haven't settled on anything decent.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> All I know is that I'm horrible with thinking of good ones. I've been with my current love for two years and still haven't settled on anything decent.


 
it's almost like me trying to come up with a decent title for a pic to submit on the main site...I suck at those


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 30, 2010)

To a point I dont mind them. 
Guess it really what the pet name is before I would say if I  liked it or not.

The harder part is to tell your significant other if you hate it or not. How they would respond to it if you didnt like it. Also would you tell them if you hated it?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

My ex girlfriend used to call me her "love poodle".

yeah.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My ex girlfriend used to call me her "love poodle".
> 
> yeah.


 
Well you did better than the rest of the furs who can't get any tail at all if you catch my drift, I don't think most of them will have such a luxury.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well you did better than the rest of the furs who can't get any tail at all if you catch my drift, I don't think most of them will have such a luxury.


it's not something i'm proud of.lol


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> it's not something i'm proud of.lol


 I can tell but you still got a girlfriend, I won't be surprised if this doesn't go past page 4 lol


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can tell but you still got a girlfriend, I won't be surprised if this doesn't go past page 4 lol


yeah, there was a time when women actually found me attractive. ;P


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> yeah, there was a time when women actually found me attractive. ;P


 
Lol you saying they don't anymore? xP


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol you saying they don't anymore? xP


derp :B


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> derp :B


 
:|

Anyhow I bet you can get them back if you tried 
^^


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can tell but you still got a girlfriend, I won't be surprised if this doesn't go past page 4 lol


I'm surprised it's stayed on topic

And the thread isn't necessarily directed towards the people who have dated, just a general thing


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And the thread isn't necessarily directed towards the people who have dated, just a general thing



You don't have to be in a relationship with someone to have pet names. Trufax.


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

I'd rather be called by either my real name or "Ratte."  I get enough retarded pet names from my mother.

I love calling Catte floof though, since he is the floofiest.


----------



## Gavrill (May 30, 2010)

I get called pet names all the time by my family. Doesn't bother me. I like being called Lizard :3


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> I get called pet names all the time by my family. Doesn't bother me. I like being called Lizard :3



There's only one true Lizard :V


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Almost everyone has some name for me


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Almost everyone has some name for me



Sure they have, kiddo :V


----------



## Kvasir (May 30, 2010)

i don't have a mate at the moment but my mother calls me kitten or rosebud but that doesn't really count as a pet name does it?


----------



## Magnus (May 30, 2010)

we call each other bitch o.o


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

Magnus said:


> we call each other bitch o.o



Oh hey, where were you hiding?


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 30, 2010)

Depends on how sickeningly sweet it is, or how stupid it sounds.

I don't mind shit like "sex slave" or "bitch" or "beautiful angel."

But I hate shit like "cuddle muffin" or "baby" or anything with an animal.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Depends on how sickeningly sweet it is, or how stupid it sounds.
> 
> I don't mind shit like "sex slave" or "bitch" or "beautiful angel."
> 
> But I hate shit like "cuddle muffin" or "baby" or anything with an animal.



So you enjoy BDSM, eh?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 30, 2010)

Not a fan of most pet names, and I can never bring myself to say "Baby" or "Babe", they sound too infantile. 

I occasionally call mates "Dear", "Honey", "Sweetie", "Sweetness", or other such nonsense. I prefer names though. I suppose I don't mind being pet-named, but "Babe" and "Baby" still weird me out.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

now that I think about it...mom used to call me "peanut"
...then I took some sort of quiz asking "What gangsta name would you have?"...and I got peanut...

jus' sayin'


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There's only one true Lizard :V



^5

(extra words)


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ^5
> 
> (extra words)



I'd totally go gay for LizardKing if I could :V


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd totally go gay for LizardKing if I could :V



We can do it. We have the technology.

Ny, bring the rusty shears, would you?


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We can do it. We have the technology.
> 
> Ny, bring the rusty shears, would you?



But LizardKing likes only female reptiles. Even if I could become the former, I won't be the latter :V


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But LizardKing likes only female reptiles. Even if I could become the former, I won't be the latter :V



What's the difference between reptiles and other animals? They don't have fur, feathers, or skin.

Neither do you.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's the difference between reptiles and other animals? They don't have fur, feathers, or skin.
> 
> Neither do you.



Reptiles don't have skin when you make shoes of them. Or a handbag :V

But dunno, ask Lizard why he doesn't want to love me.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Reptiles don't have skin when you make shoes of them. Or a handbag :V
> 
> But dunno, ask Lizard why he doesn't want to love me.



It's because you're a hypocrite and only love yourself.

Your title says "Don't vore me, bro!" and yet you're eating yourself in your avatar.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's because you're a hypocrite and only love yourself.
> 
> Your title says "Don't vore me, bro!" and yet you're eating yourself in your avatar.



Oh no, I made that title with the other avatar, I never even noticed D:

But I'll leave it, since it fits :V


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh no, I made that title with the other avatar, I never even noticed D:
> 
> But I'll leave it, since it fits :V



Sure it does.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 30, 2010)

God, I'm just so used to it I can't call my girlfriend by her actual name anymore.
She doesn't seem to mind, though :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

I haven't give anyone a nickname before..nor received one.


----------



## Magnus (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh hey, where were you hiding?



between a girls legs :3


----------



## rougekty (May 30, 2010)

I love pet names~ My pup would call me Kitten, baby, wifey, cutie....and Hell on wheels. :3 I was so stubborn when I was in a wheel chair.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

rougekty said:


> I love pet names~ My pup would call me Kitten, baby, wifey, cutie....and Hell on wheels. :3 I was so stubborn when I was in a wheel chair.


As long as it isn't used all the time, I'm fine with baby, I still prefer Kitten though

Dunno why :|


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

I like being called kitten. 

It makes me melt inside.

Maybe that's just because I'm a giant furfaggot.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I like being called kitten.
> 
> It makes me melt inside.
> 
> Maybe that's just because I'm a giant furfaggot.



It is.


----------



## Nylak (May 30, 2010)

I occasionally let a "hon" or "babe" slip, because that's what I call my dogs.

She doesn't like it, obviously.  >_>

I personally don't like being called by pet names, and the only ones I'll use myself deliberately are different versions of my partner's name (such as, full name Alexandria/Alex and I call her Lex or Lexie).  Anything else feels weird to me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

I don't care for them, honestly.


----------



## rougekty (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As long as it isn't used all the time, I'm fine with baby, I still prefer Kitten though
> 
> Dunno why :|


 
Eh he didn't call me hell on wheels all the time, just when I was in a wheel chair, and I was being stuborn. He thought it was cute how I tried to do everything myself.. I love Kitten the most, my face still turns bright red every time.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

rougekty said:


> I love Kitten the most, my face still turns bright red every time.


No one IRL calls me that, but it's a name I'd only give my partner permission to use


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I like being called kitten.
> 
> It makes me melt inside.
> 
> Maybe that's just because I'm a giant furfaggot.



Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Here kitty kitty!



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Here kitty kitty!


:3


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> :3


*{POST DELETED FOR LACKING SUBSTANCE}*


----------



## Tao (May 31, 2010)

Well, my boyfriend and I have pet names for each other. It's nice.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, my boyfriend and I have pet names for each other. It's nice.


It's nice except for when he looks at gay porn instead of having sex with you, right?


----------



## Thatch (May 31, 2010)

Magnus said:


> between a girls legs :3



DAMN YOU! :V



WillowWulf said:


> As long as it isn't used all the time, I'm fine with baby, I still prefer Kitten though
> 
> Dunno why :|



Because you're unloved and no one would call you "baby", while "kitten" fits fine even with just a friend :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 31, 2010)

People call me N Doggy Fresh.


----------



## Singularity (May 31, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And pet names are okay, as long as they aren't some ridiculous shit a mother would make up to humilitate her kid in public. Hell, generally if they aren't abused in public.



Augh, my mother still calls me random pet names! Not in public, thankfully, but come on, I'm 20! >.>;



WillowWulf said:


> I count internet handles, pet names and the like as nicknames so yea



Well that's different. Pretty much all my close college friends call me Singularity about as often as they call me my real name, if not more. We're a rather closeknit gamer group, and I do the same to them. Hell, there's one guy that EVERYONE ON CAMPUS knows pretty much only as "Spycrab".  There's just too many Matts at our school...   My name isn't incredibly common like his is, but meh. I don't mind.


----------



## Thatch (May 31, 2010)

Singularity said:


> Augh, my mother still calls me random pet names! Not in public, thankfully, but come on, I'm 20! >.>;



My condolences. Seriously. That's just painful.


----------

